# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Magia con elasticos

## benyavar

interesante toma

----------


## Ritxi

Hola benyabar, 
Este juego que encanta, es precioso, 
¿eres tú el que hace el juego?, porque no te presentas en la sección de Nuevos Miembros y nos explicas algo más de tí  :Cool:

----------


## Odran

Me encanta! la magia con elasticos me gusta mucho, pero se muy pocas cosas. Donde puedo aprender este juego? y otros!

----------


## Ritxi

> Me encanta! la magia con elasticos me gusta mucho, pero se muy pocas cosas. Donde puedo aprender este juego? y otros!


'Micromagia Con Gomitas Elásticas' - Dexter, René Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## b12jose

Ritxi, ¿tu lo tienes? Los comentarios de las opiniones de los compradores son ... dejémoslo en dispares...

----------


## Ritxi

No, no lo tengo

----------


## b12jose

mmmm, pues entonces a ver si viene alguien y me puede decir algo más.

Gracias

----------


## Rubiolus

Uhm, el efecto de la segunda a la tercera banda es fácil de hacer.....lo de pasarla de una a una, ya tengo que darle más vueltas, pero se debe basar en el mismo principio

----------


## Odran

> 'Micromagia Con Gomitas Elásticas' - Dexter, René Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia


Alto y claro comandante! lo anoto a mi listra de reyes ilusionistas...
Rubiolus... cuando lo tengas del todo acuerdate de los pobres y comparte su descubrimiento! el efecto es guapo

----------


## b12jose

Cuando tengas el libro... no te importe decir que tal es  :Wink1:

----------


## DrkHrs

Los dos libros de René Dexter ("Micromagia con gomitas elásticas" y "Más micromagia con gomitas elásticas") son muy interesantes. Juegos muy, muy prácticos para hacer en situaciones informales, trabajo, comidas......... Los efectos no son técnicamente complicados pero visualmente resultan realmente mágicos. La verdad es que no me arrepiento de haberlos comprado. 

En el primer volumen aparece un efecto llamado "El anillo que penetra el elástico" que lo uso como apertura en mi rutina de magia "improvisada". Un elástico ,un anillo prestado y la gente se vuelve loca. Es de lo mejorcito con elásticos.

Tienes un par de juegos más con elásticos en:
- "El libro, o no olvides señalar" de los Fertigen Finger.
- "Descontrol total" de Chris Kenner.

Y, aparte de esto, tienes un montón de DVD's con juegos de este tipo que, en su mayoría, no me terminan de convencer.

Por cierto, el efecto del video creo haberlo visto en un video de Daniel Garcia cuyo título no recuerdo. Soy más de libros.

----------


## b12jose

Si señor!!! Así da gusto... mil gracias por el resumen

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Es cierto ese juego con gomas elasticas yo lo he visto en el DVD de Daniel Garcia - Five - pero realizado por Marcus eddie.
Junto con los otros dos dvds de Daniel Garcia Symphony y Bent touck slink puedes tener buenos juegos de elasticos. 

Estos DVD es una mezcla de cartomagia y elasticos.

----------


## luis_bcn

Bjose yo lo tengo,  pero lo he mirado por encima solo,  pero por 10 eurines que vale merece la pena,  por cierto el efecto del video no sale, al menos en el micromagia con gomitas elasticas,

----------


## Moss

Yo también lo tengo; y hubiera sido mejor gastarme los diez Euros en tabaco. 

*DVDs Magic with Rubberbands (Dan Harlan).*

----------


## Odran

Wow Moss... que duro no? Que raro que haya opiniones tan dispares sobre un mismo libro... Pero la foro que pones no se correspnde con el libro del que estabamos hablando. Es una confusion?

----------


## Javi Drama

Los libros dejan mucho que desear, te pueden valer como una ligera iniciación a la magia con elásticos pero los efectos realmente útiles y realizables no pasan de dos por libro. Podrás sacar una rota y recompuesta (muy buena eso si) y un par de penetraciones. Siendo franco...por el precio de los libros se pueden asurmir pero de verdad que podrían ser mucho mejores. Como también dice DrkHrs, en 'Descontrol total' de Kenner aparece un efecto muy, muy bueno con elásticos y el de los Fertigen ahora mismo no lo tengo delante pero...¿era el de la "cámara de fotos"? Me falla la memoria y no estoy en casa para verlo v_v. Ya he recordado un poco...el de "El estirado" es otro efecto. Por tanto en el libro de los Fertigen no es magia con elásticos solamente, siempre interviene algún elemento más como la baraja o el estuche.

Termino añadiendo que el efecto del vídeo de benyavar, muy bonito por cierto, lo puedes encontrar en las notas de 'La magia de cerca de Pabo Segobriga' aunque en las notas aparece descrito para realizarse de arriba a abajo y no de abajo a arriba. Así que...¡¡no será por material!!

Ah perdón...lo que pone Moss en el post son unos DVD's que imagino que querra recomendarte o al menos decirte que busques cosas de Harlan. Por cierto...me parece de lo más sucio la propuesta de Harlan de llevar la muñeca repleta de elásticos, pero claro esto ya son opiniones.

----------


## Rubiolus

He visto por ahí este que también está guapo

----------


## Moss

> Wow Moss... que duro no? Que raro que haya opiniones tan dispares sobre un mismo libro... Pero la foro que pones no se correspnde con el libro del que estabamos hablando. Es una confusion?


Como bien dice Javi Drama, los vídeos de Harlam son otra opción.

Un saluso.

----------

